# VW Diesel engine advice please



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I am looking at VW campers, mostly the Autosleeper Topaz based on the T4 or T5 chassis and would appreciate some advice on the best engine to go for, or just what the difference is.

The options are 1.9, 2.4 and 2.5, some straight Diesel, some TD and some TDi 

Any advice much appreciated TIA


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*T5*

Would not run another VW T5, had incredible trouble with two 2.5 litre 174PS models.

If someone gave me one, I would sell it.

Stick to a T4, cheaper.

TM


----------



## Lambo (Oct 9, 2006)

Hi, I owned a 2000 W reg T4 Transporter 1.9td for 5 years and 80,000 miles, good reliable van.
The 1.9 td engine is pretty gutless and slow, but reliable and averaged around 33 mpg, old technology and none of the problems that the T5 seem to have.
Only faults in 5 years were oil pressure switch replaced under warranty and mysterious refusal to accelerate occasionally, cured simply by spraying WD40 around the deisel pump linkage!
I would certainly buy a T4 again, no worries, but perhaps go for the 2.5 tdi engine, cheers, Paul.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

T4 or T5?

The T4s have a better reputation for reliability but there are some T5s currently on 280,000 miles!

The very newest T4 is going to be a 2003. Both T4s and T5s hold their value very well, especially when already converted.

You will get the best value for money buying a van and having it converted (professionally or otherwise).

Look here: http://www.vwt4forum.co.uk/forumdisplay.php?f=147 for some good info on both models.

I'd rate my 2.5TDI over the Sevel chassis I had any day of the week.

1.9 in both models are OK. The T5 is good with the 104 BHP model but IMO better in 2.5 130 BHP. The 174 BHP tends to have too much power through the drivetrain and causes problems with the stub axles.

The mainstream (AS etc) models don't have much of a rep amongst the camper crowd, people instead preferring Bilbos, CMC (Reimo), Torbay Conversions and of course VWs own contracted out offering; the California.

HTH


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi tokkalosh,

I agree with Andysam. I’ve had my 2002 T4 Westfalia California for over 3 years. It has a 2.5 TDi engine and with the auto gearbox does @ 26 mpg around town and on short runs, but on longer runs 38-40 mpg is achievable. No breakdowns, touch wood. Some VW owners rate the T4s as more reliable than the T5s. 

Cab specification depends on whether the base vehicle is a Van, Combi or Caravelle (best for all the sophisticated comforts including aircon, cruise control, airbags, heated front swivel seats, stereo, electric everything). Don’t be fooled by fake wood trim - AS tend to have very basic cabs compared with say Westies.

Servicing is not cheap. With a T4 or T5 campervan you are supposed to take it to your local VW Van Centre. The trouble with my local one is that they give priority to their fleet customers and a private owner is at the bottom of the pecking order. Jobs were not carried out and I was told to bring it in again to complete the service. :evil: So, I have gone to a VW car dealership instead for the past 2 years to get servicing and MOTs done – their attitude is much better, their charges are the same, and they provide a nice Polo loan car.  DIY servicing is difficult unless you have access to the VagCom diagnostics, and there is no independently published proper T4 workshop manual available in the UK.

I paid for a cambelt change when I bought it (check the service history to see when this has been done – should be at the 80,000 km service). The water pump should be replaced at the same time (as a precaution) otherwise it can be an expensive failure. Best replace the cambelt every 4 years anyway even if you only do low mileage. Not worth chancing it.

The exhaust system costs lots to replace so check it for rust. £600 including labour just for the catalytic converter!  Check for a rattling / vibrating sound from below when you are driving @ 1800 rpm. That may be the sound of the catalytic converter breaking up. Mine did – MOT failure item.  

Check the manufacturing date code stamped on the tyres even if they still have lots of tread. One of the tyres fitted on mine was manufactured 3 years before the van! I have replaced all 4 tyres because they were 5 years or older. 

The brake discs corrode if you do not drive the van regularly.

As Andysam said, you can find out lots more on the T4 forum. 

Good luck! Don’t be put off, because a good T4 VW is a lovely drive and eats up the motorway miles. You can also park it almost anywhere. 

SD


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Andysam said:


> T4 or T5?
> 
> The T4s have a better reputation for reliability but there are some T5s currently on 280,000 miles!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the VW T4 forum, as we have just bought the Anniversary Clubman.
She is a dream on the road and to camp in and is bigger inside than she looks on the outside.


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

Mine's a T5 1.9Tdi 84bhp. Just paid £154 all-in for the 20k service at an independent VW specialists in Newcastle. 

My van couldn't pull the skin off a rice pudding, but should go on forever. Experienced VW mechanic said the 2.5's are the bane of his life & showed me a 54 plate example in the workshop which had just lunched itself at huge expense.

The "Brick Yard" is an excellent website for advice on VW vans. Many 174 owners on there have had engine problems. The suspicion is that the engine is in too high a state of tune to be reliable. Main weakpoint on t5's is the dual mass flywheel, but I think if you service them every 10k & don't drive them like you stole them they'll generally give good service. Residual values are excellent.

Mark


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

You forgot to mention that The Brickyard is NOT for the faint hearted!


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks all, lots of information there.

My Clubman is based on the T4 and has 2.5TDi engine - I have had no problems with it at all, just want a smaller vehicle as I drive it all the time and finding the Clubman just a tad too big for me now.

Boxertwin69 - Mark, I believe you have the layout I want, rear toilet, bench seat along one side?


----------



## boxertwin69 (Apr 18, 2009)

tokkalosh said:


> Mark, I believe you have the layout I want, rear toilet, bench seat along one side?


Yes, love it. Unusual in a camper this size, but suits us well. The loo was a must with two toddlers & you get a wider double bed. Full details here (plan A) :

http://www.millgaragecoachworks.co.uk/motorhomes/conversions.htm

Mark


----------



## murrayxxx77 (Oct 31, 2007)

We have a 1995 2.4 diesel automatic Autosleeper Topaz in excellent condition and 80,000 on the clock. 

So far its been very reliable. Changed the cambelt, waterpump, auto transmission fluid and tyres when we got it 3 years ago and I service it every year.

We went round the Hebrides/Scotland last year, with some wild camping, and did over 1500 miles with no problems.

It averages around 30 mpg and cruises happily at 65 mph but a bit slow on steep hills.

We have looked at newer vans but not found a better layout for the two of us. Toilet, shower plus usual fridge, grill etc and I can stand up in it.

Have heard quite a few stories of unreliable 2.5's so will be very careful when I buy my next one which will probably be another Topaz.

Murray


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

tokkalosh said:


> Thanks all, lots of information there.
> 
> My Clubman is based on the T4 and has 2.5TDi engine - I have had no problems with it at all, just want a smaller vehicle as I drive it all the time and finding the Clubman just a tad too big for me now.
> 
> Boxertwin69 - Mark, I believe you have the layout I want, rear toilet, bench seat along one side?


You have answered your own question as to which engine to choose!

if you've had a 2.5 tdi and you swap it for a 2.4 or 1.9 you'll for ever be comparing it to your 'old' one and sooner or later you'll end up in the buying marker again.

we made this mistake just over two years ago, went from a t4 PVC to a t4 coachbuilt, the pvc had a tuned 2.5tdi, went like the clappers and gave fantastic fuel economy. we swapped for a 2.4 which had had already had a turbo fitted by tb turbos.

although it had a bit of grunt, it did not compare, and with in a year we'd given up, and ended up buying a fiat instead.

I know you are thinking of going the other way but I would seriously advise against getting anything other than the 2.5tdi. If your current Motor has the 102bhp version then i may consider the 88bhp version, but make sure you know which version you are buying - the 102 version has an intercooler on it.


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks DiscoDave, you are very right!

My choice is quite narrow now - have tried to deviate from the VW chassis but think it would be a bad idea in my case - where would I put all the VW memorabilia I have!!

I do look at other makes, not yet found one with the set-up I want so it has not been a problem so far.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

We have an Autosleepers Topaz 2001 model on a VW 2.4 not injected. It is reliable but a pain on long steep hills. Greg complains about it, but we also know that it will probably go on and on, or has the potential to, given that it only has 30odd K on it now. We will probably change vans at some stage, as we plan to do some longterm travelling and the next one will have to be turboed or injected or whatever is the case. 

I have no real knowledge of these vans and engines so excuse my 'girly' imput here, but you know how a woman always likes to have a little say. A bit like how I feel when i go into a Motor Factors shop :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: 

Ca


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Murrayxxx77, interesting comments there, appreciated.

Thanks for that Ca, your opinion is welcome.

Topaz for me -- just got to find it now 8)


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Update .............

My Clubman not sold yet  

Still want a Topaz on 2.5TDi T4 :wink:


----------

